# Impossible to get blocks



## Illidan (Mar 9, 2016)

Everytime I try to get a block it says it's taken. Is basically everyone using scripts now and the only way to grab them?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

There are too many drivers right now. I am still getting 30+ by hand tap and swipe.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I can’t seem to pick them up either in Dallas


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Single blocks are difficult but not impossible to get. If you're flexible in the warehouses you work, getting blocks won't be a problem.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> I can't seem to pick them up either in Dallas


Agreed. I haven't been able to get a DFW block since MAYBE November 
I think the white vans have taken over this market unfortunately...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Good to see some old faces


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Illidan said:


> Everytime I try to get a block it says it's taken. Is basically everyone using scripts now and the only way to grab them?


You're probably going for them too late. I never had a problem getting blocks as I would get up early, grab my blocks then go back to bed.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I haven't driven for Amazon for over a year, but just added the app back to my phone. Seems there are TONS of shifts always available. I can't remember which are Prime Now only, b/c I don't want to do .com orders.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

That's flex...not prime now. Prime now blocks disaapear quickly. Flex blocks are different because there are the base blocks which pay the minimum $18/hr. Those are almost always available. The increased rate block for flex, which could pay anywhere from $19/hr to $28/hr disappear much more quickly for obvious reasons.

I only take blocks when they pay at least $21/hr. With rising gas prices, I become even more selective in my block selections.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> That's flex...not prime now. Prime now blocks disaapear quickly. Flex blocks are different because there are the base blocks which pay the minimum $18/hr. Those are almost always available. The increased rate block for flex, which could pay anywhere from $19/hr to $28/hr disappear much more quickly for obvious reasons.
> 
> I only take blocks when they pay at least $21/hr. With rising gas prices, I become even more selective in my block selections.


Not in Riverside (DLA5), Prime blocks tend to go pretty quickly here (we also don't have Now out here), also, we can't select other warehouses to work, we are locked into DLA5...

Although, it does seem like the blocks have gotten easier as of late, maybe they finally blocked the automated grabbers?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Although, it does seem like the blocks have gotten easier as of late, maybe they finally blocked the automated grabbers?


It's the weather. When it heats up, the wimps stay home.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Not in Riverside (DLA5), Prime blocks tend to go pretty quickly here (we also don't have Now out here), also, we can't select other warehouses to work, we are locked into DLA5...
> 
> Although, it does seem like the blocks have gotten easier as of late, maybe they finally blocked the automated grabbers?
> 
> View attachment 314148


Only one warehouse? Here in LA/OC area, there's like 1 in OC, 3 in LA and 1 in Chino. I live close enough to these warehouses that if DLA9 (Irvine) isn't busy, I could always look for the other warehouses. I hope they give $75/3-hr blocks more often because of the rising gas prices.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> Only one warehouse? Here in LA/OC area, there's like 1 in OC, 3 in LA and 1 in Chino. I live close enough to these warehouses that if DLA9 (Irvine) isn't busy, I could always look for the other warehouses. I hope they give $75/3-hr blocks more often because of the rising gas prices.


There are other warehouses around the I.E., (such as Eastvale, Redlands etc.) but if you are a DLA5 driver, you are locked to DLA5 and cannot see select/see any other warehouses.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those warehouses in the IE besides DLA5 are not delivery stations. They serve some other purpose. Either sortation or fulfillment centers.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Illidan said:


> Everytime I try to get a block it says it's taken. Is basically everyone using scripts now and the only way to grab them?


In Southern California there are a bunch of blocks available for the Rosemead location, not sure why? Irvine has been sparse for this week.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

There are blocks available right now at Hawthorn, ELA, Irvine, Rosemead and Chino.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> There are blocks available right now at Hawthorn, ELA, Irvine, Rosemead and Chino.


Thanks


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OCUberGuy said:


> In Southern California there are a bunch of blocks available for the Rosemead location, not sure why? Irvine has been sparse for this week.


You want to know why Rosemead blocks are usually always available? It's because the way they're running things, shit gets backed up all the time. You'll be lucky if you get out of the station 30 minutes past your start time. Whatever your block length, subtract 30 minutes and that's the time you have left to get to your first stop in traffic and deliver the rest. If you happen to go over, good luck getting the $9 pay adjustments.

I'd rather finish early and go do something else than getting pay adjustments as they will pay for your time spent to the nearest 15 minutes.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You want to know why Rosemead blocks are usually always available? It's because the way they're running things, shit gets backed up all the time. You'll be lucky if you get out of the station 30 minutes past your start time. Whatever your block length, subtract 30 minutes and that's the time you have left to get to your first stop in traffic and deliver the rest. If you happen to go over, good luck getting the $9 pay adjustments.
> 
> I'd rather finish early and go do something else than getting pay adjustments as they will pay for your time spent to the nearest 15 minutes.


Go to know, I've gotten reimbursed twice for crazy loads. The 3.5 loads seems the worse, especially if you have a lot of mobile home parks and apartments. Irvine seems to run pretty smooth.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You want to know why Rosemead blocks are usually always available? It's because the way they're running things, shit gets backed up all the time. You'll be lucky if you get out of the station 30 minutes past your start time. Whatever your block length, subtract 30 minutes and that's the time you have left to get to your first stop in traffic and deliver the rest. If you happen to go over, good luck getting the $9 pay adjustments.
> 
> I'd rather finish early and go do something else than getting pay adjustments as they will pay for your time spent to the nearest 15 minutes.


Dam , Chicago for 12:30 block they let us in the warehouse at 12:15 and we out by 12:25 -12:30


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Irvine is the same way,pretty efficient!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OCUberGuy said:


> Irvine is the same way,pretty efficient!


Inside maybe, but outside is still almost free for all.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I haven't had much problems getting blocks here in Dallas lately. It use to be a lot more difficult. I noticed Ft. Worth seems to always need drivers. I don't know what the problem is there, but I refuse to travel clear across the metroplex during rush hour for maybe $18/hr. I imagine it will get more difficult once schools and colleges let out for the summer.

It seems to me that Amazon's way of paying you for tolls when necessary is to bump up the rate for a particular block. Has anyone else noticed this or am I wrong?


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> That's flex...not prime now. Prime now blocks disaapear quickly. Flex blocks are different because there are the base blocks which pay the minimum $18/hr. Those are almost always available. The increased rate block for flex, which could pay anywhere from $19/hr to $28/hr disappear much more quickly for obvious reasons.
> 
> I only take blocks when they pay at least $21/hr. With rising gas prices, I become even more selective in my block selections.


Good point, just picked a block up in Irvine, CA that pays $22 vs $18.


----------

